# help with specific statement for I-10



## DebbiePottsEngland (Feb 2, 2015)

Arthritis following pathological fracture of right femur three years ago.

answer key gives M16.7 and M84.451S  but I can't see how they got to M16.7

it is from the step by step book for 2015.

thanks for your help in advance


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2015)

DebbiePottsEngland said:


> Arthritis following pathological fracture of right femur three years ago.
> 
> answer key gives M16.7 and M84.451S  but I can't see how they got to M16.7
> 
> ...



Arthritis due to a Pathologic fracture is secondary arthritis , it is not post traumatic so the only other choice is other secondary arthritis.


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 6, 2015)

*How do you get there?*

So how do you get to OSTEOarthritis from just arthritis following path fx?????
We aren't supposed to assume what isn't documented.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2015)

mjb5019 said:


> So how do you get to OSTEOarthritis from just arthritis following path fx?????
> We aren't supposed to assume what isn't documented.



Unless otherwise stated, arthritis defaults to the common form of osteoarthritis.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Feb 20, 2015)

You have to look at the default code to see that ICD considers unspecified arthritis to be osteoarthritis. The index reads "Arthritis, arthritic (acute) (chronic) (nonpyogenic) (subacute) M19.90." When you got to M19.90, you will find it described as unspecified osteoarthritis. Because you have more details (due to previous pathological fracture right femur and presumably problem is with hip rather than knee), you can reference osteoarthritis, secondary, hip to arrive at M16.7.

It is certainly not a quick path. Hope that helps.


----------

